# stuck shower valve



## jbosseler (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a severly stuck shower valve, so much that it is very difficult to pull out to turn on the water. Are there any tricks to getting the old cartridge out and lubing it or even replacing it without having to undo the copper fittings and install a totally new valve inside the wall? Thanks in advance... John B.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

What brand is it?


----------



## jbosseler (Jan 14, 2010)

I took the little plastic cap to the hardware store to identify it, and was told it is a generic unknown brand, not the usual Moen or anything they could i.d.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

If its an older one that no one can find. I would just r/rpl with a modern one. Some of those foreign fixtures are hard to find parts.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Usually if it is a pull-out it is a Moen. Is there a forked clip that holds the cartridge in? I usually take this out (make sure the water is off) or whatever holds the cartridge & then put the handle back on and pull it as hard as you can,sometimes back & forth with force
. In cases where it will not come out-I put a channel lok on the stem and pound on it outward with a hammer.................. this always works for me........ good luck !


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

jbosseler said:


> I took the little plastic cap to the HARDWARE store to identify it, and was told it is a generic unknown brand, not the usual Moen or anything they could i.d.


You went to the wrong store! :smile:
Post a picture (if you can). 
What plastic cap?
Does the handle pull straight out to turn the water on?
Or does it lift up slightly?

It might be generic, but Moen has been around for awhile and have changed their designs for the moentrol.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Lots of generic handles etc available for brand valves. A picture of the valve at this point is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Asking a hardware store to identify the faucet is like asking Mother Teresa for dating advice.

We need photos because as of right now we have nothing to go on.

Mike


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Asking a hardware store to identify the faucet is like asking Mother Teresa for dating advice.
> 
> Mike


Mike, I'm wondering how you would know this?

Have you asked a hardware store to identify a faucet? 
Have you asked Mother Teresa for dating advice?

How desperate would one need to be to ask those questions?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

thom said:


> Mike, I'm wondering how you would know this?
> 
> Have you asked a hardware store to identify a faucet?
> Have you asked Mother Teresa for dating advice?
> ...


I can see you don't have a sense of humor. But to answer your question..... I worked at ACE hardware for two years so I have experience with that. Hardware stores don't generally hire people with experience, they hire young kids who don't have any skin in the game. The adults they hire don't have much experience either. 

As far as mother Teresa, I'm pretty sure she's never been married seems she was a nun. 

Are these really pressing questions for you? Kinda obvious really.


----------



## jbosseler (Jan 14, 2010)

I should have known that the big box store would not be able to help much...I will get that cartridge out and take it to a reliable store to try and match it up. If for some reason that doesn't happen, I will go ahead and replace the whole assembly. Thanks to all who responded for your good advice. Got a kick out of the Mother Theresa comparison too!


----------

